
Equity for all? My experience as Carta’s lone woman executive - robbiet480
https://medium.com/@emilykramer/equity-for-all-1ae9ac42679e
======
tomp
I still can’t quite figure out how we can properly distinguish (from a
subjective viewpoint) whether people dislike us because of our personality, or
because of some external, sometimes immutable characteristic (woman, black,
Republican, Emo, geek, ...).

This article swings a bit more towards asshole though. Like, she accuses
“Henry” of sexist comments, whereas his comments were at best just passionate
if possibly too honest (“you’re an asshole, nobody wants to work with you”)
and at worst benevolently sexist (“you were given a pass because you’re a
woman”).

Looking forward to see how the suit will go.

------
KKKKkkkk1
Kudos to Ms. Kramer for her courage. She is taking a great risk to her wealth
and her career in the hope of achieving justice.

